# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Anavar

## Hard Head

Oxandrin 2.5 Mg Tablet

----------


## Seajackal

What's the maker's name and where it is made in?

----------


## judge_dread

The manufacturer is BTG and it is U.S made bro

----------


## Hard Head

Pharmaceutical 'var here in the states. BTG is the mfg.

----------

